

Keen IO Raises $2.35M For Its Custom Analytics Platform - justinelof
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/23/keen-io-funding/

======
willtheperson
Built a custom analytics tool around Keen.io. Fast and reliable. Good docs.
Good support. Looks to be steadily improving too.

Glad to hear they are being rewarded for the good work!

~~~
dkador
Thanks for the kind words. :)

------
jsonne
Kyle and crew are a top tier laser focused team who consistently sets the bar
with their products. I couldn't be more excited for them!

------
timfalls
super stoked for this team. trajectory: upwards and onwards.

------
nathantross
Nice!

